

Show HN: Pushing all your emails to Facebook timeline - andreasklinger
http://die.socialisten.at/2012/07/behind-the-scenes-timeline-based-emails-for-improving-internal-communication/

======
retube
I can't imagine anything more horrific than publishing my emails to facebook.

------
Hopka
To be honest, I stopped reading after the first paragraph because the text-
shadow hurts my eyes.

~~~
grigy
I stopped after few words. This is unreadable.

~~~
i_am_fabs
seems that the text-shadow is disabled now ...

------
mpeg
I saw this in the PMD fb group; it's a cool hack, it would be even better to
hook this up to your code repository / bug tracking / CI, etc. :)

facebook story every time someone breaks a build? fuck yeah.

~~~
Karunamon
It's definitely a new spin on the whole 'punish the developer that broke the
build' addons like retaliation.py:

[http://www.papercut.com/blog/chris/2011/08/19/who-broke-
the-...](http://www.papercut.com/blog/chris/2011/08/19/who-broke-the-build/)

------
andreasklinger
Disclaimer: I am posting the article on behalf of my camp-colleague jollife[1]
who had troubles publishing on HN.

1: <http://news.ycombinator.org/user?id=jollife>

~~~
Raphael
"your our"?

~~~
andreasklinger
Oops. Thanks :)

------
ptarjan
I'm glad we inspired you. I love the way you limited your Open Graph actions.

They made an FB group a developer of their app, and didn't approve the
actions. Then only people in the group can see the OG actions.

------
subnet
awesome idea, and makes you wonder how else you could leverage open graph for
semi-internal apps/projects... well done!

------
danso
So what's the use case for this? You basically have to make new profiles for
this, right, so you don't risk your emails accidentally popping up when FB
makes a slight adjustment to their API and default privacy controls?

Also, theoretically, you cc everyone you want to see an email...so FB
notifying does what exactly?

------
geelen
My eyes!

